# My collection



## Dantheman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi all I am starting to put my photos of dairy bottles online, got about a dozen on so far, feel free to check them out, would like to here your opinions on them. http://www.milkbottlefill.com/collection.html


----------



## Dantheman (Dec 4, 2005)

I will be adding more as I get time.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 6, 2005)

Neat collection,cool bottles


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice collection. I see that they are all from PA and was wondering if you had any from Centre County which would include like Bellefonte and State College? That is where I am from and where I collect milks from. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## youngpup (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice collection...Do you dig them or buy them?


----------

